#  ,  ,   > -

## Sergey36

.
      ,        .     ,     .     +12,   .     .    , +12   .      (),   .     15 .    spl   lay.

----------


## UN7RX

> ,     .


    -,  ,  ,  ,  ,     .     ,       ,     -   ,     -   ,        .   -   "".    ?  ,     .



> -    ?


        ,   ,    .

----------


## tomcat

> .rar


     JPEG

----------

